# Proof cheat meals do work, but for how long?



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

ok guys, basically with last week being my birthday week i did a 36 hour carb up lol, got myself up from 13 stone 6 to 15 stone 9 over a period of 4 days

started wednesday pretty much finished friday, back on keto diet on saturday and added my clen and t3 monday  was caining the cardio at 2/3 hours a day on top of my weights! (when i went back on keto) and came back VERY strong from the carbs lol

This morning i weighed in at 13.4! thats 2 pounds down from last week! looking leanest ive been in a while? and thats with 8 litres of water a day also

if i did another 36 hour cheat to the extremety i did last week (which i must say was extremely sickening in terms of how much food i did eat and wallet cost lol) would it work in terms of getting me to lets say 13.2? etc etc


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

BigBiff said:


> ok guys, basically with last week being my birthday week i did a 36 hour carb up lol, got myself up from 13 stone 6 to 15 stone 9 over a period of 4 days
> 
> started wednesday pretty much finished friday, back on keto diet on saturday and added my clen and t3 monday  was caining the cardio at 2/3 hours a day on top of my weights! (when i went back on keto) and came back VERY strong from the carbs lol
> 
> ...


it worked out that way for me every week like clockwork doing the same thing mate :thumbup1:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

weeman said:


> it worked out that way for me every week like clockwork doing the same thing mate :thumbup1:


essense, mate im getting my list ready for this weeks lmao, dont want to miss a thing! added the clen monday also , and the sleepeaze is on ready for week 3! lol what a brilliant sport.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

not that long but i cheat for a whole day but if im doing a short diet (5wks or less) i only have one or two cheats in that day then 6days low


----------



## 1bpk (Jun 22, 2009)

but surely going from high calorie to low calories isn't a good idea. i mean that can't be good for your health?? and when you started to bulk the fat will just pile on???

Or have i got this totally wrong??


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

when you start to bulk after a diet you will stay lean and add quality mass


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

i dont think i will ever do a propper bulk again to be fair, i enjoy doing keto diets, and the cheat meals are worth looking forward to on the weekend. I enjoy looking like a crack head in baggy jumpers lol


----------



## 1bpk (Jun 22, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> i dont think i will ever do a propper bulk again to be fair, i enjoy doing keto diets, and the cheat meals are worth looking forward to on the weekend. I enjoy looking like a crack head in baggy jumpers lol


Haha :lol:

im probably never gunna bulk again too

i love my cheat days too much  :bounce:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

lol fair one mate


----------



## Matutu (Feb 24, 2009)

Does doing this have any side effects on health at all though?, simply i stay quite lean around 8% BF but just got back from a 5 day trip to holland to see the Mrs, ate so much crap it was insane and got back this morning, to find im 2 stone heavier lol, and 2 inches up in my waist size. I have also found though my heart rate is racing constantly even sitting still? Im sure as soon as i start eating carbs again they just stick to my waist really can notice the fat gain. Im hoping though that within 2 weeks i can be back down to my normal weight. Does anyone else find they suffer with health aspects though such as

Higher heart beat rate

Temperature control (being hot all the time)

sweating etc

Thanks guys


----------



## Matutu (Feb 24, 2009)

bump


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

you gained 31lb in 3 days, WTF!!! 13.6 to 15.9, is that a typo?


----------



## Matutu (Feb 24, 2009)

well considering ive gone from 10.4stone - 13stone in 5 days, i hope his is not or i really am worried ive done major damage to my system somehow lol.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> you gained 31lb in 3 days, WTF!!! 13.6 to 15.9, is that a typo?


nope lol very easily possible, especially with my metabolism!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> you gained 31lb in 3 days, WTF!!! 13.6 to 15.9, is that a typo?


fuk i've done that in 48 hours before,gotta love the post contest binge,body like a sponge!!!


----------



## Matutu (Feb 24, 2009)

Do you find you put on alot of fat though? i cant even fit into my jeans lmao


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Matutu said:


> Do you find you put on alot of fat though? i cant even fit into my jeans lmao


no mate you wont be gaining any fat in that space of time,just horrendous amount of water and mega full muscle bellies from all the carbs


----------



## Matutu (Feb 24, 2009)

hmmm i must be abit different than you guys then lol i have deffently got fat gain lol, got a little belly back and abs are no shows haha


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Matutu said:


> hmmm i must be abit different than you guys then lol i have deffently got fat gain lol, got a little belly back and abs are no shows haha


Everyone who has a big cheat when dieting loses their abbs mate, as Weeman said its mega water retention and i does look like fat gain. Feels different tho.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Biggerdave said:


> Everyone who has a big cheat when dieting loses their abbs mate, as Weeman said its mega water retention and i does look like fat gain. Feels different tho.


yep indeedy,fat feels almost 'buble wrappy' under the skin,you can feel lots of little nodules when its fat,when its water,the area yu pinch should feel thick and hollow


----------



## Matutu (Feb 24, 2009)

hmmm thanks guys so hopefully by Thursday next week (1 week from the 5 day binge) i should be back to 145lbs


----------



## Matutu (Feb 24, 2009)

Well been 4 days since i went back to the normal diet this morning i logged in at 157Lbs, so still 12lbs to go so doubt i will be back to normal in the last 3 days of the 1 week marker  , working my ass off though everyday with cardio etc. Still cant see my abs again i do miss them haha.

Keep you updated.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

you've lost 16lbs in 4 days mate,its entirelly do-able.


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

a cheat meal isnt going to hurt u that much.

calories in < calories out

even if you add a dirty big pizza whilst dieting, the above scenario will still result in a reduction in weight.

IMO it only matters about eating ultra clean if u need ur VO2 max in the 70's and above, or ur trying to cut ur bodyfat to competition levels naturally.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

godsgifttoearth said:


> a cheat meal isnt going to hurt u that much.
> 
> calories in < calories out
> 
> ...


doesnt matter wether your doing it naturally or not mate,the same principals apply


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

weeman said:


> doesnt matter wether your doing it naturally or not mate,the same principals apply


yeah i realised that when i typed it, i couldnt be ****d to edit it, i hoped it had slipped under the radar lol.

you could argue that the anabolics give you a little more margin of error with diet, but that is just being nitpicky.

with regards to ur post about the carb loaded muscles. do you use this to your advantage at all with training? like do you just go to the gym for a 'pump' session and then stretch the **** out of ur muscle bellies to set them up for extra growth? or are you just so sick of everything you just take a bit of time out to recover from the contest prep stress.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Well saturday i had a 10" pizza,steak and open 4 flavours of ben and jerrys,had a good dollop out of each for my treat day......feel great now.

Still craving now......i want some fizzy cola bottles.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

godsgifttoearth said:


> yeah i realised that when i typed it, i couldnt be ****d to edit it, i hoped it had slipped under the radar lol.
> 
> you could argue that the anabolics give you a little more margin of error with diet, but that is just being nitpicky.
> 
> with regards to ur post about the carb loaded muscles. do you use this to your advantage at all with training? like do you just go to the gym for a 'pump' session and then stretch the **** out of ur muscle bellies to set them up for extra growth? or are you just so sick of everything you just take a bit of time out to recover from the contest prep stress.


cant say i really change anything with training after it as its basically only during prep it has any significance for me,i do pump up at nothing next few days but usually by 3rd day i'm starting to feel 'normal' again.

In the offseason i eat more or less clean mon-fri and at weekends have whatever i want,but i dont go anywhere near as daft in the offseason on cheat days as i do when i am prepping,when i'm prepping on a cheat day you would think i hadnt seen food before lmao whereas in the offseason if there is something i really really fancy thru the week i just have it,so carbs are high (for me) all week long pretty much,when i say high carbs i dont really eat a lot,i struggle to get in 300g a day of clean carbs,but prot is way high always,prep or offseason.



pea head said:


> Well saturday i had a 10" pizza,steak and open 4 flavours of ben and jerrys,had a good dollop out of each for my treat day......feel great now.
> 
> Still craving now......i want some fizzy cola bottles.


lmao mate fizzy cola bottles and the mega sour Haribo jellies are what i end up craving all the time when dieting its murder,after cheat day tongue is all blistered to fuk afterwards lmao


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

weeman said:


> cant say i really change anything with training after it as its basically only during prep it has any significance for me,i do pump up at nothing next few days but usually by 3rd day i'm starting to feel 'normal' again.
> 
> In the offseason i eat more or less clean mon-fri and at weekends have whatever i want,but i dont go anywhere near as daft in the offseason on cheat days as i do when i am prepping,when i'm prepping on a cheat day you would think i hadnt seen food before lmao whereas in the offseason if there is something i really really fancy thru the week i just have it,so carbs are high (for me) all week long pretty much,when i say high carbs i dont really eat a lot,i struggle to get in 300g a day of clean carbs,but prot is way high always,prep or offseason.


cheers. i struggle to drop fat through dieting. i can only do it through really heavy cardio, so get an accompanying drop in muscle mass. its beyond me how people manage to do it, and i have even more respect for those who can stay in very highly conditioned without anabolics also!

what do you think about carb cycling?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

weeman said:


> lmao mate fizzy cola bottles and the mega sour Haribo jellies are what i end up craving all the time when dieting its murder,after cheat day *tongue is all blistered to fuk afterwards lmao*


Thats not from fizzy sweets mate....we all know that. :whistling:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i tried carb cycling last year but didnt have enough knowledge on it to run it properly i felt,that being said i did effectively lose fat,had i had a better understanding of it i feel i would have gotten peeled to the bone in the end instead of just ripped 

I have to do a power of cardio to when prepping mate,or at least i tell myself i need to,mind games is murder,cant see the woods for the trees lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

pea head said:


> Thats not from fizzy sweets mate....we all know that. :whistling:


lol too many dirty girls,dont know where theyve been.....dont stop me right enough lmao


----------



## Matutu (Feb 24, 2009)

Well very Pis**d off this morning weighed in and exact same weight as yesterday so deffently not going to be getting rid of this last 12lb by thursday i just prey i can by next thursday as my Mrs comes over here for 2 weeks :S.

Really dont understand im destroying myself in the gym and cardio, and eating exact same thing every day so change no cheats  . Really annoying


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Matutu said:


> Well very Pis**d off this morning weighed in and exact same weight as yesterday so deffently not going to be getting rid of this last 12lb by thursday i just prey i can by next thursday as my Mrs comes over here for 2 weeks :S.
> 
> Really dont understand im destroying myself in the gym and cardio, and eating exact same thing every day so change no cheats  . Really annoying


are you dieting and were you dieting before you went away. when the lads are talking about gaining 12lb in a day it is just water and glycogen because they are so depleted.

if you were not dieting before you went and binged completely for 3 days then you will not loose this weight in a week.

for example i had been dieting before i went to magaluf with the lads last year. i put on 16lb in the week i was their due to drink/english breakfast and pizza/kfc/subway lol. it took me 3/4 weeks to shift this as i obviously gained fat from consuming loadsa cals for a whole week.


----------



## Matutu (Feb 24, 2009)

O yer i was dieting well hard before i went away for around 5 weeks zero cheats etc lol so if you imagine, in the last week before i went i lost my standard 2-3lbs and was well chuffed then went away for 5 days ate alot and was hoping it would shift quite quickly like the others but doesnt seem to be the case with me haha.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

no mate i dont believe you can binge for 5 days and loose it in a week like you can with a 1-2 days cheat.

thats almost a full week of binging and you will definatly have gained fat


----------



## Matutu (Feb 24, 2009)

Yer thats what i thought as well still cant even fit into my 30" jeans lol, i was just hoping Weeman's view was good for me and i could loose it all as quickly but i dont think so


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

todays cheat day has been appauling!!!! not cheated in 3 weeks done strict keto for 3 weeks, big mistake. woke up this morning very pale looking and craving food! cant even eat 3 cookies GRRRRRRRRRRRR,

so far 3 cookies, 1 small brioche roll, and a fridgie cookie dough milkshake! poor effort.

should weekly cheat 

deffinetly cant compete with the big bois no more in this binge cheating game lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Matutu said:


> Yer thats what i thought as well still cant even fit into my 30" jeans lol, i was just hoping Weeman's view was good for me and i could loose it all as quickly but i dont think so


sorry mate forgetting to take into account the binge lasted better part of a week,the fat gain will still only be marginal from that as there is no way you will have put on lbs and lbs of fat from several days bingeing.

What i would do in your shoes now is drop the @rse out your carbs for a few days(whats your carbs at the mo?),get a cple cardio sessions in a day(how much are you doing at the mo?),even on training days,1 pre breakfast 1 pre bed,40 mins each sesh,watch the weight drop off.......


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

BigBiff said:


> todays cheat day has been appauling!!!! not cheated in 3 weeks done strict keto for 3 weeks, big mistake. woke up this morning very pale looking and craving food! cant even eat 3 cookies GRRRRRRRRRRRR,
> 
> so far 3 cookies, 1 small brioche roll, and a fridgie cookie dough milkshake! poor effort.
> 
> ...


get in the fcuking corner again mate,you know the score:lol:


----------



## Matutu (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi ya Weeman,

Currently what im eating carbs wise is 54g (dont ask about the 4g lol it makes all the difference lol) of oats in the morning thats the only dedicated carms im eating. The rest is from green Veg, and 1 apple a day thats it.

Regarding Cardio

What i have been doing is:

50mins Fasted morning cardio

30mins of HIIT in the afternoon (to the point im passing out haha)

30mins Cardio (very brisk walk with the dog) in the afternoon.

Thats 7 days a week apart from every other day when i do weights and i do 15mins of HIIT after my weight routine.

I think if i did more i would die haha


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

then i am totally stumped,unless your prot is like 600g or something then god knows why your bodyweight isnt dropping!


----------



## Matutu (Feb 24, 2009)

Well it is dropping, but not steady im used to everyday seeing a good 1-2lbs after a binge, but this time it seems like on the morning after weight days i lose 1-2Lbs, but the morning after a cardio only day i dont lose anything. Very weird, considering i dont even have my PWO shake on my cardio day :S


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i keep a bulk pritty clean but throw in a cheat hear n ther


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

Does this whole water retention and not fat apply to non bb-ers aswell?

I have gained 8 lbs over the weekend  lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

stephy said:


> Does this whole water retention and not fat apply to non bb-ers aswell?
> 
> I have gained 8 lbs over the weekend  lol


yea a lot of w8 will just be glycogen retention


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

stephy said:


> Does this whole water retention and not fat apply to non bb-ers aswell?
> 
> I have gained 8 lbs over the weekend  lol


yes,but to make sure i'm prob best coming to see you and check just in case,promise i wont be wearing dream tan this time,and i want gary to be wearing his best spikey hair gel:laugh:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> i dont think i will ever do a propper bulk again to be fair, i enjoy doing keto diets, and the cheat meals are worth looking forward to on the weekend. I enjoy looking like a crack head in baggy jumpers lol


I've just things back on track after eating crap for 4 weeks post comp. Still fairly lean tho, and what I ate for 4 weeks was obscene. Remember I work in a chocolate confectionery factory, so you can imagine what I got up to. Now back to a Keto of sorts. Pure keto foods sunday to friday with the exception of 80g Dex PWO, then what I like within reason saturday. Hope to drop about 8-9lbs in next 4 weeks, and get my condition back somewhat. I have to agree, cheating works. It puts your metabolism back in check, and raises the ole leptin ready for freeing up those FFA's from adipose.


----------



## Matutu (Feb 24, 2009)

Ok well this morning weighed in and Less 3Lbs, so deffently the day after weights i drop around 2-3lbs but the morning after cardio i drop nothing very odd, could have something to do with the creatine in my PWO shake. Well only 9Lbs left now and 7 days left so hoping i can do it  . Not bad for a 5 day 10k calorie a day binge gone in 2 weeks lol


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

weeman said:


> yes,but to make sure i'm prob best coming to see you and check just in case,promise i wont be wearing dream tan this time,and i want gary to be wearing his best spikey hair gel:laugh:


 Oh i dunno i quite liked the dream tan


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

stephy said:


> Oh i dunno i quite liked the dream tan


now that kind of thing is just gner lead to trouble missy!!

wait right there,i'm tanning up as i type!!! its prob best that you wear minimal clothing when i check you out then as wouldnt want to stain anything with the tan:whistling::laugh:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

decided to have another day off training and do another carb up today for some reason, completely lost my mind and self respect! weight monday was 13 stone 11, weight today 14 stone 12. Dont really feel like looking at food right now lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

BigBiff said:


> decided to have another day off training and do another carb up today for some reason, completely lost my mind and self respect! weight monday was 13 stone 11, weight today 14 stone 12. Dont really feel like looking at food right now lol


mate,i dont fkn care,i'm just waiting here for Stephy to post again:lol:


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

weeman said:


> mate,i dont fkn care,i'm just waiting here for Stephy to post again:lol:


PMSL

:lol:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

weeman said:


> mate,i dont fkn care,i'm just waiting here for Stephy to post again:lol:


Pmslllll


----------



## Matutu (Feb 24, 2009)

OK well very confused at the moment lol. im down to 153lbs so 8lbs to go, but this morning is the day after weights is the day i usual lose alot 2-3lbs and feel alot better but for some reason nothing :S. Now because i had 6 days of cheating i used that as a re-feed and didnt think i would need another carb refeed for 2 weeks do you think that is the case? or could it be ive stopped because i need a day of carbs? only problem is i only have 6 days left now until the Mrs is back haha.


----------

